# Forum UI changes



## StudentOfLight (Jan 24, 2016)

Could you please change the Canon Rumors watermark which is being added behind quoted text. It is very distracting and makes the quoted text borderline unreadable.

Attached is what it look like on my screen. (running Chrome)

I've also added another another image where I compare current 100 opacity to 50% opacity.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 24, 2016)

You may have a issue with your computer. It does not show that way with any of my computers or any of the common browsers (Chrome, Firefox, IE).

Try deleting your cache.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2016)

Seems like it's your browser not the forum. No issues for me on Safari (iOS or MacOS), Chrome, etc.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 24, 2016)

Clearing cache didn't work.


----------



## Corydoras (Jan 24, 2016)

Do you have a script blocker enabled? That might cause those problems.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 24, 2016)

FF on Win7 running here. AdBlocker Plus, Ghostery, NoScript and Self-Destructing Cookies added. I don't see what StudentOfLight is reporting.

I would appreciate, though, if the dark red color on brownish background was changed to something with a bit more contrast. My colorblindness makes it really hard to see the links ala "Show new relies to your posts".


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 24, 2016)

Corydoras said:


> Do you have a script blocker enabled? That might cause those problems.


I have Adblock installed but I've disabled it and it doesn't resolve the issue. It's weird, I've never seen this before. 
Was there a website change or not? I've never seen this CR watermark on quotes before today. Is it supposed to be there and if so, what is it supposed to look like? Would be helpful if someone posted a screen-shot. from any thread where there is quoted text.

p.s. thanks for everyone who's trying to help


----------



## rs (Jan 24, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> Corydoras said:
> 
> 
> > Do you have a script blocker enabled? That might cause those problems.
> ...


It's the same as it's always been. Try another browser or device to make sure the cache and all plugins are bypassed?


----------



## YuengLinger (Jan 24, 2016)

Yet another happy Chrome user here.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 26, 2016)

I resolved the issue with Adblock Plus. Specifically blocked the troublesome (for me) file: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/Themes/inferno/images/theme/quote.png

Thanks again to the guys who offered help and advice.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2016)

Glad you got it sorted, although it still seems like an issue that was unique to your configuration.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 26, 2016)

StudentOfLight said:


> I resolved the issue with Adblock Plus. Specifically blocked the troublesome (for me) file: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/Themes/inferno/images/theme/quote.png



Odd. My quote.png looks like the below "beginning-quote":


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 26, 2016)

kaihp said:


> StudentOfLight said:
> 
> 
> > I resolved the issue with Adblock Plus. Specifically blocked the troublesome (for me) file: http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/Themes/inferno/images/theme/quote.png
> ...



Yes, that's what I see as well. Clearly something corrupted on the OP's system.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Jan 26, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> kaihp said:
> 
> 
> > StudentOfLight said:
> ...


Yes, when I open the png in an incognito tab then it looks like the open quotation mark symbol. I tried clearing cache in chrome as well as reinstalling the browser but neither worked so I blocked the element with AdBlock. The png doesn't add any value to the forums so I have no issue blocking it.


----------

